# caribe sick



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

My caribe's tail is is disappearing there are signs of fin rot like the fin is perfrect around the edges just the tail is getting smaller and small i dont what is casuing this i change the water regularly


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

If the fin is looking like toothpicks then yes you have either fin rot or ammonia burn or another fish picking at him. If its fin rot then you have to get medicine. Make sure to half dose it because piranhas don't have scales like other fish. I would also put salt in the tank as well. 1 tablespoon per every 5 gallons is the recommended dosage. The salt will help with the infection. If its ammonia burn then just do water changes and take water samples. If they are high you can buy this product called PRIME. It's a water conditioner with an emergency ammonia reducer dosage. It will break down the ammonia for you. Anything else just ask.

SMTT


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

1 tablespoon of salt that sounds liek alot for every 5 gallons but iwill do it thanks show me teeth


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Gotta be careful with fin rot. It could be many things and the type fungus. Get some Maracyn at your LFS, the medicince has a pamplet with pictures of the type of fin rots. Find the one that looks like your problem and use the medicince. Salt, while good doesn't always work on a virul or bacterial infection.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

The best medicine I have found is called Kayancen (sp?). It comes in a sliver box. It works really great on piranhas. But make sure you HALF DOSE all meds. Or you will kill them.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Do you know who makes it?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I will by tomorrow...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok well yeah Maracyn works great but dont buy it from a LFS I get if from http://www.drsfostersmith.com at my LFS you get 8 tabs for 6 bucks, at fostersmith you get 100 tabs for 20 bucks. lol big difference, but my situation is different because I have a 240g, so it takes like 20 tabs per dose lol.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

maracide is good. move him to a 20gal. and treat him with maracide.he should get better in a week or so. :rockin:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> 1 tablespoon of salt that sounds liek alot for every 5 gallons but iwill do it thanks show me teeth


I think he means teaspoon, and I put one every 3 gallons, not 5.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes, for medicating 1 tbl spoon per 5 gallon is what I use. I believe it is the recommended amount.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

as of now my caribe's tai lhas grown back fully i did nothing to him it grew back on its own in like 1 week


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Piranhas have a super fast recovery rate. Otherwise they would be eaten. And yes I did mean 1 tablespoon per 5g.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Innes, for medicating 1 tbl spoon per 5 gallon is what I use. I believe it is the recommended amount.


is that just for a "salt bath" for 20 mins or so?
It couldn't be perminant - which is what I thought you ment.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Putting in your tank. Its not a salt bath. Salt and other minerals are found in all freshwater.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what all that salt in your fish tank - permanetly?
I have always added salt, but only 1 teaspoon per 3 gallons.
I also know you can add more for an intense salt bath to help cure illnesses, but only for a few mins (I can't remember how much salt for this) and this is easyer to do in a container, not the fish tank.
but the fish are O.K with 1 tabelspoon per 5 gallons permanintly?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes, and I do this mostly for rhom tanks because its part of my plan on how to make them aggressive when they aren't.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

and does your plan work?
do you think it would work on livebearers?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I not add salt all the time. if there are fin nips I might add 1 tbl spoon per 10 gallons but when one of my reds showed signs of Ick, i added 1 tbl per 5 gallons and raised the temp a little and it was gone in a few days. I did catch it very early, he only had like 5-10 spots on his fin but it worked very well.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I will make a new thread.


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Again dont know why bringiing up old posts


----------

